# Basket + Shower plate upgrade



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Had the classic a while now and have noticed the double basket and shower plate are getting a little worn.

So want to upgrade both, and will more than likely replace the seal whilst i am at it.

Best place to get decent ones, not really interested in the stock items, looking to upgrade where it makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

IMS shower plates & baskets available from Espresso Services - http://espressoservices.co.uk/ims_shower_plates.html


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Is there an IMS shower plate designed for the Classic?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

charris said:


> Is there an IMS shower plate designed for the Classic?


One of these two i would hope?

http://espressoservices.co.uk/ims_gaggia_shower_screen.html


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

+1 for IMS. The intergrated membrane shower screens are particularly amazing.

I give mine a quick wipe down and back flush after every shot and when I come to take it out for a group head clean-out (every month or two) it's always almost spotless! Distribution of water is always spot on also.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Plus one for the shower screens - been using one for several months. Removed it recently - no gunge build up.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> One of these two i would hope?
> 
> http://espressoservices.co.uk/ims_gaggia_shower_screen.html


Any idea on the differences and which one to choose?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think its just the micron part?

Is more better on that part though, 35um v 200um


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

I did buy one . It is IMS GA 200 IM

Solid made. I am happy with the upgrade


----------

